# ETS'ing from the Army in 2012



## buelldad (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks to the new GI Bill, I am separating from service and joining the National Guard to finish out my service and earn my golden nugget (retirement).  I am 36 years old young, and, thank to the American taxpayer, completely open to my choice of culinary education!

While I understand that CIA and LCB probably get a lot of interest based simply on the premise of name recognition, I am interested in Kendall College in Chicago.  I read they had won an award for Culinary education back in 2008, so I guess my question is:

How much (if anything) do I lose by not going to one of those self titled premier institutions?  I am a Father of three, so if attending one of those two institutions would help me in the industry by virtue of name alone in procuring a job....I'm all for it.

That being said, I keep hearing that Chef's absolutely love the experience at Kendall College.  For those of you that hire...or with industry experience...what do you think?

I am probably a minority in the fact that cost, is no issue, so I want the best education I can get my hands on with the best post-graduation opportunities!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

And your MOS is/was???


----------



## buelldad (Jan 2, 2011)

14S, 11B, 25N, 79T...take your pick.  None of those had anything to do with food besides eating it.


----------



## buelldad (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently 25N E-6 variety


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Buelldad said:


> 14S, 11B, 25N, 79T...take your pick. None of those had anything to do with food besides eating it.


That's what I was looking for, any culinary experience.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Buelldad,

I used to work at Kendall College and have my own consulting business. I have posted plenty of free information on the site at www.culinaryschooladviser.com but if you need an individual consultation, check out this section and let me know http://culinaryschooladviser.com/?page_id=13

Jeff


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For the 100th time.

All schools teach the basics of culinary art. However it is not the school that makes the student.

It is up to the student and the effort that he or she puts into it as to how far they will go. Before school though, some experience in the food trades would be helpful.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Kendall College is very nice, so is the Cooking and Hospitality Institute of Chicago. However. College of DuPage is just finishing up a whole new culinary department/wing/building or something. I'm sure it will be fabulous. Check it out. I know it will be at least as good as Kendall or CHIC, a lot cheaper than either, but 35 miles out of the city (Glen Ellyn). I recommend a Jr. College/Community College program first. After that, the CIA is the best. However still, a little good experience beats the bajeebies out of as much college paper.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello Staff Sergeant:

How many years active duty do you have? At 36, my guess is that you're really close to your 20-year letter. Why not stay in, then retire at 20 years? You'll go home with 50 percent base pay and will be young enough to start a new career. Unlike active duty servicemen, guard/reservists don't draw a retirement check until you reach age 60. An active duty retirement check would come in handy while going to school. You can also continue to advance and retire at E-7 or E-8 with the corresponding boost in retirement pay.

PS--What is ETS? An army term, I presume.

MSCS Steven C. Karoly, USNR, Ret.

AKA SeabeeCook

Food service chief. 1994-1998

3rd Naval Construction Brigade


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

SeabeeCook said:


> ...PS--What is ETS? An army term, I presume...


If it hasn't changed in the last 43 years, ETS = End of Term of Service

SPC 4 1965-1967

U.S.A.S.E.S.S., Ft. Gordon, GA, 31Q (avionics repair), 35P (Basic Maintenance Officer Course), Instructor


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Buelldad:

Do you like *Buell* motorcycles? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

Anyway, *Schoolcraft College* has the top *Culinary Arts, Culinary Management*, Community College Programs in the country, as they have four *CMC*s on their *Faculty*.

*Grand Rapids Community College* has the second best *Culinary Arts *(*Booklet*, *Insert*,* Program Goals*), *Culinary Management* (*Insert*,* Virtual Tour*), Community College Programs in the country.

However, if you must stay in the Chicago area, consider the *Washburne Culinary Institute* of *Kennedy-King College*.

*Shaw Guides: Illinois*

*US Army Joint Culinary Center of Excellence* *Culinary Arts Program* *Competition */img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif



























































































*So You Wanna(sic) Be a Chef *by* Anthony Bourdain*


----------

